# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Robogals, student-run organisation introducing young women to engineering and technology, Parkville, Australia

## Airicist

robogals.org

youtube.com/robogals

facebook.com/robogals

twitter.com/robogals

linkedin.com/company/robogals-global

Co-founder - Marita Cheng

Co-founder - Mark Parncutt

----------


## Airicist

Robogals Genesis

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> The story of how Robogals was formed as told by founder Marita Cheng and co-founder Mark Parncutt.

----------

